
Ask HN: Can You Email the US Trade Representative? - chadless
For a week, my employer has been able to send email to addresses in the domain ustr.eop.gov. They bounce with 553 #5.1.8, domain of sender does not exist. Well, the domain does exist.<p>I can hardly imagine that this is limited to us. If you send an email to Bogus_Address@ustr.eop.gov, does it bounce with mailbox does not exist or sender domain does not exist?
======
mtmail
"SMTP error from remote server for RCPT TO command, host:
inbound.mail.dmz.pitc.gov (214.3.57.18) reason: 550 #5.1.0 Address rejected."
from Germany

